# Looking for Rabbits



## Garry (Feb 2, 2009)

Help I need a place to train my beagles I was doing it on state land but the rabbits are few and far between at Bald Mountain I would be willing to pay for the use of the land all I want to do is train them or if you could direct me to a club were they have land to train beagles would be very helpful 
Thank You for your time, 
Good Hunting
Garry


----------



## sharodhunter1226 (Sep 29, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

There are lots of good areas in and around baldmountin rec area. You have pontiac lk rec area and highland rec area. I lived in oakland co for years and did alot of hunting them 3 rec areas. Fill in your profile and you will probly get more help.


----------

